# Look Counterfeit warning.



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Look issues counterfeit warning

French manufacturer Look has issued a warning regarding counterfeit products:

Counterfeit products bearing the Look brand are presently being offered for sale without authorization.

This primarily concerns carbon wheels:

These wheels are fraudulently bearing the Look brand name and present a very real danger if used. They have been manufactured in Taiwan without any agreement by Look.

Examples we have acquired and tested do not satisfy safety or endurance tests.

Look, therefore, warns consumers, retailers, and wholesalers of the physical and legal risks which they incur, or will have others incur, by marketing or using such products.

Look has also noticed advertisements on the internet EBay site, frequently of Chinese origin, offering 565, 585, or 595 frames at unbeatable prices.

Look would like to point out that these frames are not manufactured in Asia.

Therefore, yet again, this is fraud. Gullible purchasers will receive nothing.

For all information to be imparted, or received, regarding this subject, please forward an e-mail to: [email protected]


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

link?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

The link for the counterfit Look warning is at

http://www.lookcycle-usa.com/news/news_121206_prd_warning_.html


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks. 
Hmmm.... I make a few Look Keo purchases on ebay. I wonder if there's a way to tell...


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Probably not an issue with the pedals hopefully. Counterfit Look frames and Look wheels; laughable since Look does not make wheels have been showing up on Ebay from sellers based in Hong Kong.

Take a look at http://www.look-keo.com/ and see if you can register them.


----------

